# Scalextric HO track



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Has anyone sampled the Scalextric Micro HO track?
With the poor quality of track available here, I wonder
if a call to the UK would be worth it?


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Why?*

While I can't comment on the new Scalextric HO track I can ask the question on the quality issue.

How is it that we have gone from AFX track of the early 1970s, which was true and accurate, to AFX track of today where 15" straights can curve as much as 3/16" of an inch?!!

If you have ever built a 4 lane, or better yet a 6 lane, than you know much of the effort with AFX goes toward pairing up pieces that are defective in the same direction!

I can't understand how a straight track can be brought to the market that is not straight!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't know, I'm lookin into routing a track.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Bristol is supposed to be working on making sections
you can purchase to design your own layout or add
on/change later.Finish Line also makes custom tracks.
Unless another plastic track shows up,Tomy,Lifelike,
and Tyco are just unacceptable for a quality layout.


----------

